

Show HN: Record voicemail messages of your late loved ones - itengelhardt
http://vmsave.petekeen.net/

======
sjs382
I don't understand how this works.

I get this part: I enter my number. Your website calls my phone. I let it go
to voicemail.

But how does it get the message off my voicemail? Presumably, it only records
my "Hi, you've reached.. Please leave a message." voicemail message, rather
than the ones stored in my voicemail box.

What am I missing?

~~~
zrail
You're not missing anything. It's just recording the _outgoing_ message. It
can't get the messages left in the voicemail box.

~~~
sjs382
I thought the value proposition was the ability to save voicemails that others
have left for me?

What's the benefit of saving my own voicemail "Please leave a message"
message?

Or am I supposed to use it to call _someone else 's_ voicemail, to capture
_their_ "please leave a message" recording?

~~~
zrail
The latter. I suppose if you haven't had someone close to you pass away this
is hard to understand, but often the last scrap of someone's voice is their
outgoing "please leave a message" recording.

~~~
sjs382
Gotcha. I understand--I have a .mp3 of a voicemail saved for that same reason.

A bit of feedback re: why this was unclear:

> Eventually, you need to record over that message

This led me to believe that you were talking about my voicemail. I can't
record over someone else's.

> Make sure no one will answer the phone, other than your voicemail or
> answering machine.

"Your voicemail or answering machine" seemed to confirm that it was supposed
to call my number, but now I know I was wrong.

~~~
zrail
You're absolutely right. I'll clean up the language.

